
What if UBI makes everything worse? - EGreg
https://medium.com/@simon.sarris/after-universal-basic-income-the-flood-217db9889c07?source=safariShare-a7703696fe94-1524980454
======
_o_
I was all for UBI but than I started thinking... in short time all the prices
will rise for the amount of "free money" given and we will come to the same
point we are now =/

